# PJ's I made my daughter



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I made these pj's for Cherokee. Finished p the top early this morning. She's currently with her dad, so she's not seen then yet. The flannel is so soft, I'm considering making matching pj's for her and I, lol.
Heidi


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

They are very nice.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

She'll love them. Looks so comfy.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm just glad all the horses are going the same way! First time I've worked with directional fabric 
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very nice Heidi. You did get that top finished. 
Now find some sleep when you can.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Really cute, that should keep her snuggly. I bet she will love it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Wonderful. I use to use aqua broadcloth to make my little ones "scrubs" in the same type of pattern. They loved them.
I'm sure it is much easier to work with the color that I had than the pattern that you had. They are beautiful PJs. Good Job. Enjoy Christmas.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Any horse lover would be thrilled to have that set and you said it is nice and soft which makes them even more of joyous treat. Great job Heidi. Let us know what Cherokee thinks of them. Yes, mom you deserve a matching set.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Very cute!  I'm sure she will just love them


----------



## Jayleen (Apr 16, 2011)

very very cute


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

So cute!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

They look warm and comfy!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

They look lovely


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

She loved them, had to sleep in them Christmas night. I need to make some adjustments. I will try to post a pic of her in them soon.
Heidi


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh my goodness, i would love them and I can think of about a zillion others who would as well. They are adorable!


----------

